# Sugar Cream Pie 2



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 9 inch pie crust
1/4 lb butter or margarine
1/4 cup flour
1 1/2 cups sugar
1 pint half and half

Preheat oven to 400 degs. Prepare pie crust.

In a saucepan over medium heat, melt the butter or margarine. Whisk in flour until smooth. Add sugar and half and half cream. Cook over medium heat, stirring constantly. Once the mixture thickens, pour into the baked pie shell. Sprinkle with grated cinnamon and nutmeg. Bake for 10 mins or until bubbly. Remove and let cool.


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Man... I'm gonna get her to put up the cookie recipes... the walnut choco chip vanilla thingies are .... EATEN BY THE HAND FULLS!

Then there are the super thin sugar cookies... 

And then the pound cookies, the thick sugar cookies...

Ahh.... I'm gonna ask her NOT to make them this year... well, maybe only a dozen....


----------

